# Forum Traveling Bunny!



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you interested in Wendell, Rabbits Online's traveling stuffed bunny? If so, this is the right thread to be in! If you would like to read about Wendell's adventures, check out his blog. Here is some information about Wendell:

*Who is Wendell the Wandering Wabbit?* First of all, this is Wendell:







Wendell is a small stuffed bunny that I crocheted specifically for this endeavor. His name means "wanderer" and he is a sort of good will ambassador for the Rabbits Online community! 

*What does Wendell do?* Forum members from all over the world sign up to host Wendell. He gets mailed from person to person. Each host then takes him out to do some activity and posts photos and a description of the adventure in his blog. You can show him your town, bring him along if you go to a football game or on a hiking trip, take photos of him working in the garden with you or making cupcakes, really anything you want! Please share lots of photos if you can since seeing pictures is so much fun  

*What are my responsibilities if I decide to host Wendell?* It's pretty straightforward! As mentioned earlier, if you decide to have Wendell come visit you, it will be up to you to do some sort of activity with him and then post about the activity in Wendell's blog. After Wendell's visit with you, which should be about 1 week in duration, you are responsible for sending him to the next host. You will need to pay for shipping yourself, but it should not be expensive since Wendell is light weight and not fragile. I originally sent him out in a small box, but you can send him in a padded envelope or something if you wish. Just make sure he won't be damaged. I put him inside a plastic bag to make sure he won't get wet. Also, please resist the urge to stick other things in the package with him. It would be so much fun if we could all add something to the package, but that will unfortunately make him more expensive to ship. Last of all, please check your PMs. When it is your turn to host Wendell, I will send you a PM asking you if you are ready for him. Please reply to it or else Wendell will move on to the next person in line. Once you have received him and are ready to mail him off, I will send you the next host's address. Please let me know when you have mailed him.

*How long can Wendell stay with me?* Please try very hard to keep Wendell's visit to about a week, with two weeks maximum. There are lots of people who want to meet him so he unfortunately cannot stay long in each place!

*How do I sign up to host Wendell?* Just send me a PM with your full name and address, and I will place you on the list! If you do NOT hear back from me, assume I did not get your PM and try again. Things go wrong sometimes and I would hate for anyone to miss out on hosting him. Note that there are 17 people signed up right now and people go on the list more or less in the order that they sign up. I will need to tweak the order though if someone will be out of town, or if people from the same part of the world outside of the US sign up. For instance, if a person from Australia is #6 on the list and then someone from New Zealand signs up and is #18, I will bump the person from New Zealand to #7 so Wendell will go to them right after they visit Australia. This will cut down on shipping costs and travel times. *When you PM me, PLEASE let me know if you live in the USA and are willing to ship outside the United States! *Shipping internationally will cost a bit more, but should not be too expensive. You will need to fill out customs forms at the post office, but it isn't hard. If you live outside the United States, unfortunately you will need to be willing to ship internationally since we wouldn't want poor Wendell to get stranded in a foreign country.

*If I decide to host Wendell, will my address be available to all Rabbits Online members?* No. I will have the full address list, but the only people that will see your address is whoever mails Wendell to you and whoever you send Wendell to (since they will see your return address on the box). The address list will NOT be used for anything other than mailing Wendell. 

Please PM me if you have any other questions!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like my mom and aunt. My aunt left a chocolate chip cookie at my mom's house once upon a time, so my mom mailed it to her. So my aunt mailed it back to her from a different location. This went on for more than thirty years, and that cookie made it all over the Continental US, Hawaii and Alaska. Anytime we went on a vacation, we were pressed into service. Think a crocheted bunny would be even more fun.


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 14, 2012)

This sounds really fun. The bunny could have its own blog and get pics with all of our buns to post there.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 14, 2012)

This does sound really fun!

I love the cookie story! But 30 yrs... I hope it was a fake cookie


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 14, 2012)

They do (or at least, once did) something like that over at Bunspace - they had two stuffed bunnies making the rounds, one domestic and one international. It looks like a lot of fun, and when I used to check in over there regularly, I enjoyed watching the bunnies' travels. 

Let's give it a go, why not? I'd give it an upstate NY home away from home anytime.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh heck yeah! This sounds way cute and fun I'm in!


----------



## Ape337 (Jun 14, 2012)

He's welcome to stop by for a beach vacation! :wink


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2012)

Mike, I wasn't aware of that! I don't hit up Bunspace very often. Oh well, that's okay!! And Larry, that's pretty funny about the cookie. Bet it was just a baggy of crumbs pretty quickly.

Glad to hear there is interest  Please PM me your name and address if you want to participate. I will ask a mod to change my main post so anyone who reads it and wants to join the fun will know they should PM me their address! And people are really welcome to join whenever they want, I can just add them to the end of the list.

Okay, as for the stuffed bunny. What about this guy? http://veryberryhandmade.co.uk/my-crochet-patterns/big-ears-bunny-crochet-pattern/ He's little and really cute. I've looked at lots of bunny crochet patterns and I like him. Looked over the directions also and I know I can make him! I will TRY to make him this weekend. My in-laws will be here so it will be pretty busy, but it would be great to take him along to the places we go so he can have a little Alaskan adventure to kick off his travels!


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 14, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I will ask a mod to change my main post...


Done.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd love doing it when the baby gets here.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 14, 2012)

Ooh, I might do it! I reckon the bunny'd love visiting NZ.  I'll have to think about it though; just 'cos I always take ages making decisions.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2012)

No problem, Anaira! If you decide you want to do it, I will place you behind someone who doesn't mind mailing the bunny to a different country. It isn't hard and should be cheap since the bun will be little, but some people may not feel comfortable with customs forms!

Mike, thank you for editing the main post! And Ali, you can join whenever you feel ready  Can't wait to see the bunny posed with Aaliyah.

So far 2 people are on the list: Mike Scone and Woahlookitsme. So after Alaska, the bun will be visiting New York, then Texas! Awesome!


----------



## Anaira (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's one of the things I'm wondering about; if it's fair to make someone mail to NZ. I'm completely clueless about things like postage, so I have no idea how much it'd cost, or anything like that though!


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 15, 2012)

We're in! YAYAYAY 

Someone should start a post so that his adventures and pictures of where he's been can be shared


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 15, 2012)

Would love to!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 15, 2012)

Brenda, send me your address and I'll add you to the list! So far we have 6 confirmed participants, including me 

BunMommaD, once the bunny is ready, I will probably start his own little blog to record his travels.

I got yarn last night and so far the bunny has a head, body, and an ear. I still need to make the other ear, the arms and legs, the tail, the face, then sew everything together. Back to work for me!


----------



## kmaben (Jun 15, 2012)

This is brilliant! I'm in as soon as I get an address. Also Ariana I'll ship it to you no problems! I was just recently international so very familiar with the different postal systems.

PS That's a cute little bunny pattern.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh how exciting! I'm in and don't mind shipping internationally either. The bun looks like it will be so cute.


----------



## cwolfec (Jun 15, 2012)

Anaira wrote:


> Ooh, I might do it! I reckon the bunny'd love visiting NZ.  I'll have to think about it though; just 'cos I always take ages making decisions.



Currently I'm in Guam, so we are on the same side of the world  I don't mind shipping internationally either!

I want in!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 15, 2012)

That sounds like fun. I'll take bunny to the beach!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 16, 2012)

I am in! Bunny can learn agility here.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 16, 2012)

We now have 10 people signed up to host the bunny! Hooray! I should finish him up today (Saturday) 

I'm thinking the perfect name for him would be Wendell. Wendell apparently means "wanderer" so he can be Wendell the Wandering Bunny! Or Wendell the Wandering Wabbit  Thoughts?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 16, 2012)

That sounds cute!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 16, 2012)

Im excited!!! He can help me build a house haha


----------



## missyscove (Jun 16, 2012)

What a great idea! I have a little cement yard squirrel we named Squirrely Bob that has been across the country with me on two separate road trips and had his picture taken all along the way. 
I'm definitely in!


----------



## Ape337 (Jun 16, 2012)

Me, me! I'm in! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2012)

Wendell is almost ready! He's all sewn together  I just need to add his face. And we have 12 confirmed participants so far 

April, PM me your address if you'd like to join, okay?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 17, 2012)

That is really cute. I may keep him and mail out a cookie instead!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2012)

Wendell has been born  He's pretty darned cute, if I may say! Now he's off on his very first adventure  Be back later!

Oh and Larry, don't bunnynap poor Wendell  Though I'm sure he'd have fun with you. I hope he doesn't get lost in the mail or kept by anyone. I can make another Wendell if necessary, but this Wendell took about 12 hours total work (if not longer) and I will be SUPER busy when school starts up again (I'll be doing my student teaching) so Wendell Jr would take a while to be made. Not too worried either way though, this will be fun


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 17, 2012)

That sounds like such a cute and fun idea, I can't wait to read the blog of his adventures! I'd love to host a trip to Ireland for Wendell, but I may be moving in September so I better not put my name in yet just in case


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there going to be a separate thread started for Wendell and his travels? Shiloh...you need to start the travel thread with Wendell's going away pics!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 17, 2012)

Aww that is the cutest idea! I'd love to be apart of it


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 18, 2012)

Totally in - its weather-station building time for me at work, so Wendell can come help me install the rain guages 

( AMAZING idea, Shiloh... This might just replace your dinner threads as my favourite "RO group activity" :hug


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so happy with all the interest Wendell has generated  Hopefully everyone will have lots of fun with him and it will help bring our forum members together!

Wendell is still wandering around Fairbanks a bit today (my husband took him to work!), but here is a sneak peek of him! What do you think? Also, do you know what Alaskan landmark (of sorts) he's sitting by? 







We took Wendell to the store yesterday and bought him a little box. Tomorrow he will be mailed off! I will miss him, it's been a blast


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 18, 2012)

Dying to know if you could possibly stitch a little RO on his foot


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh. CUTE! 

Almost as cute as Agnes 

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2012)

Wendell is way too cute!!!!!


----------



## BabyRue (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in! I think this would be a blast. I can take him riding with me and to a horse show or two and he can help me teach lessons and do a lake vacation. Well one or two of the above anyway lol. I pm'd you my address


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 19, 2012)

Sir Wendell is ready to set sail! We bought a box and I have some tissue paper to wrap him in. Not that he's fragile or anything, we've just got attached to him and didn't have the heart to cram him into a padded envelope. Future participants are welcome to mail him any way they can though  I'd imagine the box can be reused a couple times if people cover up the old addresses. 

Paul wants to take Wendell to one last place tonight, then he will be mailed tomorrow. The first recipient (Woahlookitsme) knows to expect him soon  And tonight or tomorrow morning I will start Wendell's travel blog!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 19, 2012)

Yay....this will be a lot of fun! Let's see, Wendell can go to the beach, the Daytona International Speedway, perhaps a picture on our friend's sailboat....


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't wait! When wendel is done traveling you should sell him and donate to a rescue.. i would def. Bid at a bunny auction ! We could all use the pics we take of him to make a scrapbook to sell with him. What do u think?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 20, 2012)

Fantaysah, that's a good idea! We will have to see what happens 

Wendell was mailed off to Woahlookitsme this morning. It cost $15 and the expected delivery is July 3rd. Why is FedEx so darned slow and so darned expensive? I promise he will not cost that much for other people to ship! First of all, we live in Alaska so shipping from/to here is pricier. Second, he could have been sent Priority Mail through USPS and it probably would have cost $6 and taken about 4 or 5 days. The Fedex store is right next to where my husband works though. Hopefully it does NOT really take 2 weeks, I want Wendell to meet Woahlookitsme and have fun! Wonder if she's planning anything for the 4th of July.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 20, 2012)

Loved your starter thread for Wendell!!! What is a typical time that we can should keep Wendell to take him on the rounds for pics? 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 20, 2012)

Patti, that's what I'm hoping, that people will not keep him for more than 2 weeks, hopefully less than that. We have 17 people signed up who want to host him so he needs to keep movin'  Would you be willing to slightly modify the main post for me in a little while with more info? I will send you a PM


----------



## ukcarolm (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd love to meet Wendell and show him some of the local attractions here in Cornwall UK, I don't mind where I post him to afterwars. Have sent a pm to you


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 5, 2012)

Carol, I'm sure he will love visiting Cornwall! How fun!

I posted this in his blog too, but will do so here as well. I would like to have Wendell visit a few more American members, then send him off on a Wandering Wendell World Tour so he can visit our members in other countries. To cut down on shipping costs and the amount of time standing at post offices filling out forms, he will visit everyone who has signed up in country A first, then country B, then country C, then come back to the US and continue his wanderings. As mentioned in the first post of this thread, this means people will not get to host him exactly in the order they signed up- some will be bumped back and some will go earlier than expected- but that's what happens with logistics sometimes and he WILL get to everyone eventually!

If anyone from within the United States who has already signed up is willing to ship Wendell internationally, please let me know! I have 2 Americans already who say they can ship internationally and that's great, but I'm just wondering if anyone else is able to as well. It will cost a bit more to ship internationally and you will need to fill out some customs forms, but it shouldn't be too pricy, especially if you ship him in a small padded envelope instead of a box. Lucky for us, Wendell is squishable 

To our non-American members, so far we have 2 Canadians, 1 Australian, and 1 person from the UK signed up to receive him. It will probably be a couple months before the world tour begins, but go on and sign up now if you want him to visit you  After his first world tour it will be a while until he goes abroad again. Also, anyone who lives outside of the US will need to be willing to mail Wendell internationally. He will visit everyone in one country before moving on to the next, but that still means someone in each country will need to ship him abroad and I'd hate him to get stuck somewhere!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2012)

I personally feel that he would like the bright lights and world class attractions of Las Vegas the most! Plus he gets his choice of two Harleys to ride on.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome, Larry! Do you have a tiny Wendell sized helment? Safety first!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey i'm sure Wendell would love to come visit Australia


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheryl, PM me your address if you would like to participate


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 10, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awesome, Larry! Do you have a tiny Wendell sized helment? Safety first!


Half of a ping-pong ball... with dandelion fluff... just like Runaway Ralph 

I think Wendell will need bigger ear holes, though!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 10, 2012)

Would love to have Wendell visit here. I just PM you my info!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 10, 2012)

Got it, Helen  We have 26 people signed up to have Wendell visit them!!


----------



## random faerie (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh. I really want to participate in this. Has Wendell ever been in ASIA?! Haha. Maybe after some time, I will sign up.

How many people are waiting in line now?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 26, 2012)

Random Faerie, we have 22 people signed up who have not had Wendell visit them yet. So far he has visited 9 people and is on his way to the 10th right now


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2012)

What about re-visits?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would love to host Wendell here!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 26, 2012)

Rachel, if you want to host Wendell, just PM me your name and address and I'll add ya to the list 

Larry, if there's still interest after Wendell finishes making the rounds, perhaps he will have a second tour!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2012)

Am I on the list?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, Ali


----------

